# Series 2 lifetime



## lexsar (Dec 16, 2003)

I purchased a Series 2 with a Lifetime subscription on eBay a while back for my in-laws. Turns out they went with Xfinity digital instead of the basic cable they were getting. Before I put it on eBay to sell, is anyone interested in this piece of history with a Lifetime subscription?


----------

